# Strikeforce Challengers 10



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Strikeforce Challengers 10










Location: Phoenix, Arizona
Venue: Dodge Theatre
Broadcast: Showtime
11 PM EDT Aug. 13, 2010​


> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Joe Riggs vs. Louis Taylor
> * Ryan Couture vs. Lucas Stark
> ...





> While Hitomi Akano, Carina Damm, Maiju Kujala and Miesha Tate will fill the bracket in Strikeforce's upcoming 135-pound tournament, another pair of women will also compete in a tournament reserve bout.
> 
> Liz Carmouche (2-0 MMA, 0-0 SF) and Colleen Schneider (0-1 MMA, 0-0 SF) have agreed to meet on the preliminary card of Strikeforce Challengers 10.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I can't wait for that tournament...gonna be AWESOME!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Same here. Also was kinda bummed to see Cormier off the card until I saw they moved him up in the world to Strikeforce: Houston.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if they are going to work it the same way they did the middleweight tournament, with 2 five minute rounds at minimum!:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Strikeforce added the other undercard fights to Friday night's card:



> The fight card for Friday's Strikeforce Challengers 10 event is now set.
> 
> The Showtime-televised event, which takes place Aug. 13 at the Dodge Theatre in Phoenix, features a headliner of Joe Riggs vs. Louis Taylor, as well as the organization's four-woman 135-pound tournament.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This series has clearly accomplished its purpose of exposing new MMA fighters to Strikeforce!:thumbsup:


----------



## RoeNoMo (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome to see this tourney going down! Can't wait to watch Ryan Couture especially, as well as the growth of women's MMA. Woot Strikeforce!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What does Ryan Couture have to do with the growth of women's MMA?


----------



## RoeNoMo (Jul 12, 2010)

Lol. Fair point. I'm just saying that I'm looking forward to watching both, they just happen to take place on the same night.


----------



## RoeNoMo (Jul 12, 2010)

Just read this article about the event. Really interesting, I had no idea how significant it was to be returning MMA to Arizona. Ya'll should check it out:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...aising-the-bar-for-arizona-mixed-martial-arts



> MMA has always had deep roots in the Arizona desert. AZ has long been a part of the fabric of this great sport. As the sport evolved from its earliest days, The Grand Canyon State has continually contributed many assets to MMA.
> 
> Various competitors, coaches, managers, a living legend, and even a few world champions have been produced.
> 
> ...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Arizona has ******* awful refs.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I guess their athletic commission sucks!:thumbsdown:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

That ref sucked... Meisha was setting up for an arm triangle and almost had it... and the damn ref stood them up.... 

I seriously wanted to throw my beer through the TV.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, that is such a load of crap for that ref to do that!:thumbsdown:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> That ref sucked... Meisha was setting up for an arm triangle and almost had it... and the damn ref stood them up....
> 
> I seriously wanted to throw my beer through the TV.



Yeah worst standup ever. That's worse than standing up Roy Nelson when he's got side control.


----------

